# suggestions for a replacement for the TT



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I want to sell my TT and get something newer but funky.

It has to have 4 seats and a steering wheel on the right :wink:

Have test driven the mini cooper S , the Mazda RX8 and yesterday the peugeot 307 coupe cab........

But budget is an issue as I'm a single mum.........

Don't want to spend more than Â£18k..... any suggestions?

Lisa


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Cooper S every day of the week. My sister had a suspension failure a week after delivery, but it was fixed quickly, & since then it has been perfect. It also looks great, is cheap to run & is a lot of fun...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Agree it is funky and I like the styling and would mod it till the hilt. I considered getting a mini cooper s works BUT the boot on the mini is just so small and I often have to transport large boxes for my business so had to cross this one out.

Loved the styling and the image but just not big enough for a one car family.

I have read good reviews about the new Hot Megane hatch 225 BHP but at over Â£2Ok.................too much


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

Â£18k = a new Seat Leon Cupra R??

Nice, but is it funky? :?:


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

For that Money, Buy a tt and nothing else

Any thing else wil not match up, plus you can get a good price on thse cars at the moment


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Seat Leon if you want real rear seats, or if you are not fussed about the badge, how about a Skoda Octavia RS...13K will get you one a few months old.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I know a great Honda Accord Type-R that is for sale


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Don't get an RX8. I'm seeing loads of these around at the moment.

Don't get a 350Z, these are only driven by steers & queers & i know he aint a horse :lol:  :wink:

Mini Cooper S would be a great bet, or perhaps a high spec A3, even stretching to a V6 manual 8)

Of course an Accord Type R would be great value (thats bound to be worth at least 1 pint).


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Alfa Romeo 147? They look gorgeous, have a funky interior, useful hatch back boot area, and are fun to drive. Â£18k should get you a 2.0 litre twin spark.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Civic Type R


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously, CTRs are great fun & are quick but I have to agree, I love the 147. I think the cockpit is about as close to a TT without being German as another manufacturer has got. A friend of mine has the 2.0 & loves it to death.

btw, Mr. C - next pint is on me


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I bet everyone will say they're [email protected], but I've driven a mate's Pug 206 GTI 180, and I liked it, certainly good value at Â£15k (less whatever decent discount you could get). 180bhp, Recaro-style seats, all the mod cons, decent boot, pretty good all round.

So much better than the standard GTI which is awful.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Alfa Romeo 147? They look gorgeous, have a funky interior, useful hatch back boot area, and are fun to drive. Â£18k should get you a 2.0 litre twin spark.


Â£12k will get you a 1.9JDT Turbo Diesel if you look around 

ALFA ROMEO 147 1.9 JTD Turismo Brand New UK Supplied , Diesel, 2004 . Latest Model, Immediate Delivery Choice of Colours. Specification includes ABS with EBD, tinted glass, Electric windows, electric heated mirrors, ESP wirh ASR, Climate Control/ air conditioning, cruise control, stereo radio with CD, 6 airbags, remote alarm/immobiliser, front fog lights, Full 3 year Alfa Warranty and 1 year's RFL. Other Alfa available at up to 17% off list. Please call for details. Save Â£3000 on list. Our Price Â£12,495


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

hmmm I quite like the Alfa its funky in an ugly way ( like Iggy Pop)

That seems like a good price Nick, where is that from?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hi BG,
Civic type R or latest Clio 182 Sport. I don't 'get' the Mini thing and they are far too common now.

ps I saw a drop Top Mini on the M4 a couple of weeks back. Any one know if they are they shipping?

Or, my choice would be a Honda Integra Type R latest spec. Not offically imported but fully supported by Honda uk. A quick stylish car with good track and engineering pedigree - more than a match for a TT. Available for Â£16K ish with full warranty etc with 220 hp and 9000rpm.

Or with 290 hp turbo.....

http://www.select-imports.org/details.php?v_id=61&PHPSESSID=0157ee9bfa321906b70baa694a7f2625


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

barely_legal said:


> hmmm I quite like the Alfa its funky in an ugly way ( like Iggy Pop)
> 
> That seems like a good price Nick, where is that from?


http://www.drivetimeleasing.co.uk/_drivetime.htm

They have the Leon Cupra 150pd Tdi for Â£14k too


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Well I would consider a Renault Clio - the new Gordini varient looks pretty cool, and the Clio 172cup I had was an excellent car to drive, great fun. I drove the Clio back to back with teh Cooper S and to be honest I didnt consider the Mini to be any better quality trim wise and certainly was not as much fun (IMO).

Something more practical and less funky - then how about a Bora 1.9Tdi Highline, 130PD varient comes in at under your budget - leaving you enough for little rechip, but that comes with standard leather, parking, cruise, etc - in fact quite a nice spec - but like I said, certainly not funky.

Other than this you will have a new Tigra available very soon, which if the attention paid to some of the newer VX range is anythign then it could be a good un.


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

8)

I'd have a look at a Focus RS. Just about possible given your budget :?

Theres one at a Ford dealer near me at Â£21k, and it probably won't lose much as so few were made.

Failing that a late Audi S3 or an ex demo A3 3.2 in a few months time :roll:

Good luck


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I saw a Leon Cupra R in town yesterday afternoon. It was in a shade of red not too dissimilar to Misano and it was riding on polished 18" Alloys. That definately looked funky! I think the shape is gorgeous.

However, all the women that I've asked (about 5) don't like the look of the Leon as much as the Golf, whereas a lot of blokes prefer it. :?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Lisa - re: Alfa - beware!

Nice looking without a doubt - I like the 147. But Alfa's are still pretty troublesome and the dealers are about as bad as it gets. They also tend to depreciate.

I know 3 guys with recent Alfa's (two 156s / one 147) and they all had endless problems (really). They have all since said that although it was a great drivers car - they would never have another Alfa.

A friend has a Seat Leon Cupra Type R and I have to say for Â£17k its an absolute steal. Looks good, built well and is very quick (especially after another 1K spent with AMD  ) Only thing to do some homework on is I think that the current Leon might be up for replacement soon...

Damian


----------



## properperson (Apr 14, 2004)

My missus has a cooper S and its great - she still loves it after 18 months...

got to say when ever i drive it, it always puts a grin on my face - and whilst the interior isn't a patch on the TT's its much better than most.

the exterior of both the TT and the mini are very sexy...

just had a 195 BHP re-map done for a very nice Â£250 - which quickens the car up without spoiling what attracted you to it in the first place.

there is a lot more rear leg room too !!

the only down side is that the boot is quite small - but you can always put what doesn't fit in the boot on the back seat !

our's was Â£18k and we had sat nav, chilli pack (air con, spts seats, xenon lights & sexy wheels), full leather and single slot CD

went for red with red roof and red mirrors.

remember half the fun is looking


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Agree with snaxo on the Alfa's. I had one and never again, couldn't give it away when I came to trade it in.

My favourite at the moment (after the TT of course  ) is the new style A3.

Just think they look so classy and well finished off.

Should be plenty of room for what you need as well.

Cheers.

Baj.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Don't get an RX8. I'm seeing loads of these around at the moment.


Trouble is you can't keep a good car down  .

For a budget of Â£18K you will not bet an RX8 anyway.

Look at; Toyota Celica 190 T-sport, BMW 840Ci or (wildcard) Hyundia Coupe (2.7 of course).

Alchemist.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

bajers said:


> My favourite at the moment (after the TT of course  ) is the new style A3.
> 
> Just think they look so classy and well finished off.


Agreed, I had one as a courtesy car for a couple of days a while back (2.0 petrol I think), and was very impressed with it. Also had a go in the 3.2 manual, very nice 

(one thing I always find strange is that they have a floor-hinged accelerator pedal - only cos I'm not used to it really, but I'd have thought that they would have the same across the range, ie. the TT 3.2 manual isn't hinged but the A3 3.2 is :? Hardly a major gripe, just an observation)


----------

